# Stanley McChrystal on Leadership



## Ravage (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.aspenideas.org/session/stanley-mcchrystal-leadership

Very interesting talk by gen. McChrystal.


----------



## FatGrat (Jul 16, 2012)

Makes it easy to understand why he was in charge.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 22, 2012)

Stan the Man McChrystal!


----------



## Robert Colston (Sep 20, 2012)

well said


----------



## Kunoichii (Sep 20, 2012)

Very good interview, particularly about mandatory service and schools being the largest threat to national security.


----------

